# Dark Power P7 startet nicht



## Major Lorne (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, BeQuiet

Ich habe ein Dark Power P7 650 Watt und mit dem startet der Rechner nicht mehr.
Erst wenn ich das NT am Netzteilschalter ausschalte, ein paar Sekunden warte (bis die Dioden am Mainboard nicht mehr leuchten) kann ich den Rechner wieder starten.
Wenn ich ihn kurz abschalte gibt es die Probleme nicht. Ist der Rechner über Nach oder eben länger abgeschaltet, muss ich die Prozedur wiederholen und den NT Schalter ausschalten, warten, dann wieder einschalten und der Rechner startet wieder.

Ist das Netzteil defekt obwohl es sonst problemlos läuft?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Welches Sytem betreibst du damit?
Wie alt ist die Hardware?
Welche USB Hardware verwendest du?


----------



## Major Lorne (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Stefan

Meine Hardware ist von diesem Jahr.
Core i5 2500k
Asus P8P67
GeForce GTX 560 Ti

Mein ursprüngliches Netzteil war ein Corsair HX, doch das ist leider am Freitag explodiert. 
Deswegen habe ich das P7 gebraucht gekauft (Geld für ein neues hatte ich nicht und ein 30€ NT ala Ms Tech kommt mir nicht in den Rechner).
USB habe ich nur meine Maus dran und noch einen aktiven USB Hub, aber den hatte ich gestern Abend mal vom Netz getrennt, gebracht hat das jedoch nichts. 
Monitor ist ein Philips Full HD.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Hast du den USB Hub komplett vom Rechner entfernt oder nur vom Netz genommen?


----------



## Major Lorne (17. Oktober 2011)

Beides ausprobiert, auch die Maus abgezogen.
Ich hatte im Netz was von einem Bug beim P7 gelesen und Rückstrom oder wie das heißt.
Also dass das Netzteil über andere Geräte mit Strom versorgt wird obwohl abgeschaltet.

Ach ja, mir ist aufgefallen dass der Netzteillüfter noch läuft, wenn das Netzteil abgeschaltet ist.
Ist das normal?


----------



## Major Lorne (17. Oktober 2011)

Aber wenn das Netzteil läuft ist alles bestens.
Es liefert die Leistung, die es liefern soll.
Furmark und Prime ist stabil da geht nichts aus.
Es ist nur wenn der Rechner länger ausgeschaltet ist, also ein paar Stunden oder so. Wenn ich ihn nur kurz ausschalte, startet er normal.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (17. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es im BIOS eine ErP Option?
Wie ist der Stand dieser Option? Ändert das ändern dieser Option etwas?


----------



## Major Lorne (17. Oktober 2011)

Das weiß ich leider nicht. Wo finde ich diese Option?
Bei den Features oder woanders?


----------



## Major Lorne (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe herausgefunden, dass das Asus P8P67 ErP Ready ist aber weiß nicht, wozu das gut sein soll.
Auch habe ich keine Funktion entdecken können bei der ich das ein oder ausschalten kann.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (17. Oktober 2011)

Hm, ich habe auch noch einmal nachgeschaut und konnte die Option ebenfalls nicht finden. 

Hast du die Möglichkeit das Netzteil an einem anderen Rechner zu testen?


----------



## Major Lorne (17. Oktober 2011)

Ja, hatte das gestern bei einem Bekannten gemacht.
Deswegen habe ich mich auch hier gemeldet denn als er seinen Rechner nach 4 Stunden wieder starten wollte, war es das gleiche wie bei mir und er hat völlig andere Hardware (ein AMD System von 2009).
Es kann eigentlich nur vom Netzteil kommen.
Aber ich habe keine Ahnung, wieso das so ist und wieso es nach ein paar Stunden nicht mehr startet, aber wenn man den Rechner nur kurz ausschaltet, normal startet.

Ach, als ich den Rechner eingeschaltet hatte, er aber eben nicht gestartet ist, leuchtete die Power Diode kurz auf. Genauso als wenn man das NT vom Strom trennt und dann noch mal den Startknopf drückt um die Kondensatoren zu entleeren.

Er startet aber eben nicht mehr. Kurz den NT Schaltet ausmachen bringt nichts. Erst wenn die Dioden am Board aus gehen, also wenn das NT komplett leer ist. Startet es wieder. 
Kann das an den Kondensatoren liegen?


----------



## Major Lorne (17. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Lüfter vom NT, der noch läuft wenn der Rechner abgeschaltet ist?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Major Lorne

Ich denke, dass du mit dem Verkäufer Kontakt aufnehmen solltest, er wäre dein Ansprechpartner. Wenn du eine Rechnung hättest, könntest du auch bei unserem Service anfragen, was zu tun wäre.

Dass der Lüfter bei der P7 Serie nach dem Abschalten läuft, ist von uns beabsichtigt


----------



## Major Lorne (18. Oktober 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass du mit dem Verkäufer Kontakt aufnehmen solltest, er wäre dein Ansprechpartner. Wenn du eine Rechnung hättest, könntest du auch bei unserem Service anfragen, was zu tun wäre.



Ich hab das Netzteil leider ohne Rechnung bekommen. Das Angebot hing am Schwarzen Brett in der Mensa der Uni Kiel.
Es ist rund 2 Jahre alt. Sieht aber aus wie neu, also keine Kratzer am Gehäuse und kein Staub im Inneren.
Er hat es in seinen Rechner eingebaut und er startete sofort. Ich war begeistert, für 30€ ein fast unbenutzes BeQuiet P7 war für mich ein gutes Geschäft.
Jetzt weiß ich, dass es das wohl nicht war. 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Dass der Lüfter bei der P7 Serie nach dem Abschalten läuft, ist von uns beabsichtigt



Aber nicht volle 8 Stunden lang. 
Ich hatte extra heute Morgen nachgeguckt und der Lüfter des NTs lief immer noch, zwar langsamer als bei Betrieb, aber er schaltete nicht ab.

Ich werde es mit einer schaltbaren Steckerleiste machen. Rechner drauf und dann wird der Schalter abgeschaltet, das sollte funktionieren.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Oktober 2011)

Geht der auch nicht aus wenn du alle Kabelverbindungen (Monitor, Drucker, ...) trennts?


----------



## Major Lorne (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab schon alles abgeklemmt, was ich so abklemmen kann. USB Hubs und Monitor, Drucker habe ich nicht.
Es ändert sich aber nichts. Wenn ich den Rechner ausschalte, läuft der Lüfter des NT noch. Sehr langsam aber, ich kann die einzelnen Flügelblätter wahr nehmen.
Aber es schaltet eben nicht, ab. Auch jetzt nicht. Der Recher war jetzt über eine Stunde abgeschaltet aber der Lüfter drehte sich immer noch.
Erst wenn ich den NT am Schalter ausschalte, ist damit Schluss.

Im Netz bin ich auf ähnliche Fälle getoßen. Immer mit einem BeQuiet, immer die P7 Serie, immer hat sich ein NT Defekt so angekündigt.
Bedeutet das also, dass das Netzteil über kurz oder lang kaputt gehen wird? 

Dann muss ich wohl jetzt etwas sparen, damit ich mir bald ein neues kaufen kann. Aber wirklich ein ganz neues.


----------



## ThePlayer (20. Oktober 2011)

Das dass Netzteil über Kurz oder Lang kaputt geht glaube ich nicht, habe selbst ein 450Watt was seit längerem mit knapp 500Watt Last läuft.
Aber habe auch schon ein paar Schwachstellen gefunden, zum Beispiel macht der feste Hauptstrang gerne mal ziggen (nach einem Umbau wollte das Teil nicht mehr anlaufen, aber ein wenig drehen half).


----------



## NaPPo (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo! Ich muss leider sagen, dass ich das jetzt schon mit mehreren BeQuiet NT´s gehabt habe.... Ausser umtauchen, bzw. Neukauf wird Dir wohl nicht wirklich etwas bleiben... Ich für meinen Teil, kaufe kein BQ NT mehr... Schade eigentlich


----------

